# **NEW** Nitecore EA8



## T-roc87 (Feb 3, 2013)

I was poking around and came upon a link. 900 lumes for 2 hours and 60000cd! Looks like a pretty nice light. Im very tempted to pick one up.

Heres the link to there product guide. Its a little ways down
http://www.nitecore.com/UploadFile/Files/download/1-1_NC2013_Catalog_En_web.pdf


----------



## CarpentryHero (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Yeah, there's a video from ShotShow with the Ea8 in it


----------



## sbbsga (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Hopefully it will be released soon.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

I hope the price will be 90 or below. That'd be nice.

Wonder how it'll compare to the tk41. hmmmmm


----------



## Adobo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Good stuff! Its so nice to see alot of effort to non lithium powered lights! Im definitely getting this one.


----------



## T-roc87 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

I saw the shot show video but the representative didn't give any correct info on it even though i wish he was right when he said around 2000 lumens!


----------



## RBH (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Hopefully 900 lumens for 2 hours doesn't actually mean 900 lumens for 20 minutes. :thinking:



T-roc87 said:


> I was poking around and came upon a link. 900 lumes for 2 hours and 60000cd! Looks like a pretty nice light. Im very tempted to pick one up.
> 
> Heres the link to there product guide. Its a little ways down
> http://www.nitecore.com/UploadFile/Files/download/1-1_NC2013_Catalog_En_web.pdf


----------



## Badbeams3 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



RBH said:


> Hopefully 900 lumens for 2 hours doesn't actually mean 900 lumens for 20 minutes. :thinking:



Nope, it means put it in turbo: 900 for 3~5 minutes and then...whatever it drops to, for the remaining 1:55 minutes...then replace or recharge da batts.


----------



## markr6 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Nearly a half pound of AA batteries? Come on now. Still going to be impressive as hell though.


----------



## dougie (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

The EA4 is brilliant for walking the dog. Not too big and plenty bright enough before I need turbo for the odd 'what's that' event. Rechargeable AA's available almost everywhere and runs for nearly two hours before the batteries are dead. It's main failings seem to have been addressed in the EA8 (hopefully) and nearly double the run time. What's not to like?


----------



## roadkill1109 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



markr6 said:


> Nearly a half pound of AA batteries? Come on now. Still going to be impressive as hell though.



Haha yeah! It's gonna be big and heavy, you can literally be a caveman and bonk someone on the head with it! hahaha


----------



## markr6 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

To be fair though, people have been carrying 2D Maglites forever. Now we have something roughly the same size, that can use amazing batteries (Eneloops), with huge output and good runtimes.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

The wait is killen me


----------



## RBH (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

If you hit the turbo much, it won't run anywhere near 1:55.



Badbeams3 said:


> Nope, it means put it in turbo: 900 for 3~5 minutes and then...whatever it drops to, for the remaining 1:55 minutes...then replace or recharge da batts.


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



RBH said:


> If you hit the turbo much, it won't run anywhere near 1:55.




I do not understand why it would be designed this way. 8 AA's should be able to give enough power for this light to put out 900 lumens for a few hours. Some other lights like this come close, like the Fenix TK41,45. I DO understand why the EA4 has to step down after 3 minutes of 860 lumens. That is a lot to ask of 4 AA's!!


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



mikekoz said:


> I do not understand why it would be designed this way. 8 AA's should be able to give enough power for this light to put out 900 lumens for a few hours. Some other lights like this come close, like the Fenix TK41,45. I DO understand why the EA4 has to step down after 3 minutes of 860 lumens. That is a lot to ask of 4 AA's!!



Could it be to save the poor fools who use alkaleaks in this light?


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

I was just doing a quick length size comparison based on the specs of various lights, and i must say that the EA8 is very impressive. Compared to a very similar Fenix TK41, it's shorter by a pretty big 3cm. Furthermore, it's about the same size as other 4AA lights (except EA4 of course). Check it out:

18.2cm - Nitecore EA8 ( 8AA )
21.4cm - Fenix TK41 ( 8AA )
18.3cm - Jetbeam PA40 ( 4AA )
18.0cm - Fenix E40 ( 4AA )
17.5cm - Fenix LD41 ( 4AA )
18.0cm - Olight S65 Baton ( 6AA )
17.3cm - Eagletac SX25A6 ( 6AA )


----------



## UMDTERPS (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

If they have one in neutral white, I expect to be a buyer....The pdf wont open...


----------



## GordoJones88 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



InquisitiveInquirer said:


> I was just doing a quick length size comparison based on the specs of various lights, and i must say that the EA8 is very impressive. Compared to a very similar Fenix TK41, it's shorter by a pretty big 3cm. Furthermore, it's about the same size as other 4AA lights (except EA4 of course). Check it out:
> 
> 18.2cm - 900 lumens - Nitecore EA8 8AA
> 17.3cm - 925 lumens - Eagletac SX25A6 6AA



It should be noted that the Eagletac is both the smallest and the brightest.

Of course there are many other factors to consider.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



GordoJones88 said:


> It should be noted that the Eagletac is both the smallest and the brightest.
> 
> Of course there are many other factors to consider.



Very true Gordo! EA8 @ 60,000cd and SX25A6 @ 35,000 lux. Pick your poison.

On a side note, i asked hkequipment over at ebay when he was expecting the EA8 and was given a 2-3 weeks period, meaning end of February / beginning of March. Of course, i wanted to know the price too, but he said that at this moment, he could not confirm with me.


----------



## sbbsga (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



InquisitiveInquirer said:


> On a side note, i asked hkequipment over at ebay when he was expecting the EA8 and was given a 2-3 weeks period, meaning end of February / beginning of March.



Yes, I was told it will be released after the spring holiday.


----------



## tickled (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Specs say it should be very comparable to the TK41 in output and runtime at max and in throw and beam intensity. The only question is how much cheaper the EA8 will be and will it come in neutral T6 3C versions. I already like the mode spacing on the EA8 over the TK41.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

^
Yeah the mode spacing of the EA8 is the thing that attracts me the most (second to how it's 3cm shorter than the tk41 while having about same outputs and runtimes). Plus it's got a nice ss bezel, which i'm a sucker for.


----------



## FoxyRick (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Am i correct that the EA8 only compares strongly with the TK41 while the EA8 is in turbo mode? So after the first few minutes, the EA8 would fall behind the TK41 with only(!) 580 lumens compared to 860 lumens for the TK41...


----------



## markr6 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



tickled said:


> I already like the mode spacing on the EA8 over the TK41.


Sure does have a nice spacing. 2lumens! Timing doesn't seem possible but it's almost like Nitecore took our advice. We beat them up pretty good here on CPF about the low 65lumens on the EA4.

Excited to see some reviews when it's out. I need this light like a hole in the head, but I've said that before...


----------



## tickled (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



FoxyRick said:


> Am i correct that the EA8 only compares strongly with the TK41 while the EA8 is in turbo mode? So after the first few minutes, the EA8 would fall behind the TK41 with only(!) 580 lumens compared to 860 lumens for the TK41...


TK41
860L: 2h19m

EA8
900L: 2h
590L: 3h45m

EA4
860L with stepdown: 1h45m
550L: 2h

Judging by that, I would think that there's no stepdown.


----------



## MIKES250R (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

SX 25A6

Output and Runtime
Led lumen: 1130-1010/470/10
ANSI FL-1 lumen: 925-828/386/9
Runtime: 1.8/3.3/200+ hours


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Nice and simple comparison! 
Any chance of editing and include NC EA4's 11.7cm as well since it uses 4AA too. No doubt there are many other factors to consider, but in a glance..it would be useful to gauge how big they all are.



InquisitiveInquirer said:


> I was just doing a quick length size comparison based on the specs of various lights, and i must say that the EA8 is very impressive. Compared to a very similar Fenix TK41, it's shorter by a pretty big 3cm. Furthermore, it's about the same size as other 4AA lights (except EA4 of course). Check it out:
> 
> 18.2cm - Nitecore EA8 ( 8AA )
> 21.4cm - Fenix TK41 ( 8AA )
> ...


----------



## MIKES250R (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

I would take the SX25A6 over any of the above mentioned. It beats them handily. The Eagletac really is that good.


----------



## FoxyRick (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



tickled said:


> Judging by that, I would think that there's no stepdown.



It would be good if that were the case. I do not think that we can tell really though, since both the EA4 and EA8 descriptions in the catalogue read the same way except for the actual numbers. There is nothing on either to really indicate drop-down, other than the use of the word 'turbo' to imply it.

I'm hoping, from the much longer run-time at 590L output that the 900L output is rated full-time. My guess though is that it will still step down for heat management to protect the light from general consumers.

We'll have to wait and see I suppose.

In any case, I still like my SX25A6 even though it doesn't have as much (claimed) intensity.


----------



## RBH (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

In my EA4, use of the turbo to any degree drops the run time an unacceptable level. If the EA8 runs twice as long, your probably looking at less than an hour with light to moderate turbo use. With heavy turbo use, I wouldn't expect much. I guess we'll see when people get their hands on some. 



mikekoz said:


> 8 AA's should be able to give enough power for this light to put out 900 lumens for a few hours.


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



RBH said:


> In my EA4, use of the turbo to any degree drops the run time an unacceptable level. If the EA8 runs twice as long, your probably looking at less than an hour with light to moderate turbo use. With heavy turbo use, I wouldn't expect much. I guess we'll see when people get their hands on some.




I will compare this to the Fenix TK41. The Fenix TK41 claims 2 hours and 10 minutes of runtime using the same amount of AA cells. I am not aware of the Fenix stepping down after a few minutes, so somebody that owns one may be able to chime in if that is so. If the EA8 is designed similar, it should have no problem pumping out 900 lumens for the same amount of time. I own a fenix TK40 and it does not step down, but it is almost 2 years old. The Fenix battery holder is configured where it runs 4 cells in series and 4 cells in parallel. Using 2000mah batteries, you end up with a 4.8v 4000 Mah battery pack equivalent. If the EA8 is designed this way, I would bet it will not switch to high after 3 minutes. Like you said though, we will find out when it is released! :naughty:


----------



## skeeterbait (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

From the video it appears to have the same EA4 switch, that is a shame. Would have liked to have seen the switch used in the TM15 and EC25. Still I may buy one for my elderly father to replace his pair of incandescent 2d maglights. He won't understand the concept of why it has to have 8AA instead of 2d but he will be amazed with it's performance. He has 150 yards of back yard run and it will light that distance up for him. He will be happy and I won't have to be concerned about him using lithium.

For me I will still hold out hope that Nitecore will put a single emitter large reflector head on a TM parallel 4x18650 body. Maybe an XML2 and push 90k cd.


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Updated the list above with some more details. Any corrections or additions please let me know


----------



## SeamusORiley (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



RBH said:


> Hopefully 900 lumens for 2 hours doesn't actually mean 900 lumens for 20 minutes. :thinking:




It could be 600 1 foot soldiers, or it could be 100 6 foot soldiers.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



skeeterbait said:


> From the video it appears to have the same EA4 switch, that is a shame. Would have liked to have seen the switch used in the TM15 and EC25.



Ditto that. Seems that the older sister, the EA8, since she's donning the same flimsy plastic protection, will be just as inclined to unexpected pregnancies like its younger, wilder sister, the EA4. hehehe... If only the EA sisters would be more disciplined and chaste like their TM stepsisters, always donning their metallic, unbreakable chastity belts.

Seriously though, maybe they choose the plastic button because it's cheaper, allowing them to offer the EA8 at a cheaper price?


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

I wonder how simple it would be to remove and replace the switch cover on the EA4 or 8? With all the lights I have, I may have some that are interchangable. I also bought a few lights that came with extra covers.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Well my girlfriend just order an EA4W for me for valentines day, looks like I'm have to get it's bigger brother when it comes out to complete my AA light selection. Have an E21, the EA4, and then the EA8, they just double in the number of batteries as we go up.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



MIKES250R said:


> SX 25A6
> 
> Output and Runtime
> Led lumen: 1130-1010/470/10
> ...





I just looked at that light, the Eagletac SX25A6, and I dont like the mode spacing on it at all. It starts at 9 lumens and jumps to 386 lumens from there? Might there be at least 1 or 2 modes in between 9L and 386L that may be useful?


----------



## FoxyRick (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

The SX25A6 can work in one of two modes; tactical and regular. The mode is programmed in by doing a repeated twisting of the head. I stick to regular.

In Tactical, the output levels are 100%, 15%, strobe and in regular they are 100%, 40%, 0.5%. That's from the manual.

These percentages don't seem to relate to the numbers given in the specifications. Perhaps the percentages are drive currents rather than output. In any case, I find the regular mode spacing quite adequate. The low level is fine indoors for a little bit of light (I have no use for very low lows) and the mid and high are good for lots of light or outdoors. Each to his own though.

Having said that, if Eagletac had put on a selector ring with more options like Sunwayman uses instead of just an unscrewing head, it would have been perfect.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



skeeterbait said:


> From the video it appears to have the same EA4 switch, that is a shame. Would have liked to have seen the switch used in the TM15 and EC25. Still I may buy one for my elderly father to replace his pair of incandescent 2d maglights. He won't understand the concept of why it has to have 8AA instead of 2d but he will be amazed with it's performance. He has 150 yards of back yard run and it will light that distance up for him. He will be happy and I won't have to be concerned about him using lithium.
> 
> For me I will still hold out hope that Nitecore will put a single emitter large reflector head on a TM parallel 4x18650 body. Maybe an XML2 and push 90k cd.



Very nice of you. I suggest that perhaps if he is still using 2d incan maglites even a 2aa light like a Fenix E21 will be a huge improvement  Or another good option would be something like the Fenix LD41. To get the most out of these multiple aa lights it's best to use NiMh so unless you also get him a lot of good Eneloops and a great charger a light using fewer aa's might be better. With 2aa's you could get him a nice stockpile of aa lithiums that give good power throughout the runtime and also then you don't have to worry about his light leaking (at least as long as he's using the lithium aa's). You're right that the larger multiple aa lights have great throw. The Fenix TK41 is still beast mode too and probably a better thrower still--- might not be as easy though since it uses a carrier.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



skeeterbait said:


> From the video it appears to have the same EA4 switch, that is a shame. Would have liked to have seen the switch used in the TM15 and EC25. Still I may buy one for my elderly father to replace his pair of incandescent 2d maglights. He won't understand the concept of why it has to have 8AA instead of 2d but he will be amazed with it's performance. He has 150 yards of back yard run and it will light that distance up for him. He will be happy and I won't have to be concerned about him using lithium.
> 
> For me I will still hold out hope that Nitecore will put a single emitter large reflector head on a TM parallel 4x18650 body. Maybe an XML2 and push 90k cd.



Actually ... I thought of an awesome light for him too. The Fenix TK50 uses 2 D cells. It is a thrower more than having lots of spill, but it will still blow any incan light out of the water. If he is trying to see stuff really far away outside the spill won't matter that much anyway. The D cells would be super easy for him to replace too. If he replaces them every once in a while I wouldn't worry that much about alkaleaks  If Fenix puts an xm-l into the tk50 format body I would buy one right away or as a present. The D cells just make so much sense to non flashaholics and you can get great run time.


----------



## Verndog (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



HighlanderNorth said:


> I just looked at that light, the Eagletac SX25A6, and I dont like the mode spacing on it at all. It starts at 9 lumens and jumps to 386 lumens from there? Might there be at least 1 or 2 modes in between 9L and 386L that may be useful?



Exactly...loved the light but hated the mode spacing! They mixed in 200 somthing in mode 2 but then your dancing around with strobe mode to get at at...plus a twist of head. Too bad...I would have spent the $$ had they not FUBARED the mode spacing.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Really anxious for this light to come out. I emailed Nitecore and they said it was available and to check with my local distributor but no one has it. Any idea where I can find it?


----------



## romteb (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



PhatPhil said:


> Updated the list above with some more details. Any corrections or additions please let me know



Thanks PhatPhil, very nice and usefull list here.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



PhatPhil said:


> Updated the list above with some more details. Any corrections or additions please let me know



The Eagletac SX25A6 now has an XM-L2 U2 emitter for 1050 ANSI lumens.

Also, there is no need for that second number as it is not user selectable.


----------



## sbbsga (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Woohoo! http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=76

Manual, http://www.nitecore.com/UploadFile/Files/download/1-1_EA8_UM_en.pdf


----------



## Dr.444 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Thanks bro ,, was waiting for this :twothumbs


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

I have the EA4 and love it but the low is way too high as many people have complained. 

So why does the EA8 get a very well-placed low @ 2 lumens? I'm jealous. Shouldn't the smaller light get the lower low? You're not going to carry around 8 AA's to use 2 lumens...


----------



## markr6 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



ThirstyTurtle said:


> I have the EA4 and love it but the low is way too high as many people have complained.
> 
> So why does the EA8 get a very well-placed low @ 2 lumens? I'm jealous. Shouldn't the smaller light get the lower low? You're not going to carry around 8 AA's to use 2 lumens...



FANTASTIC mode spacing on this EA8. I'm jealous too! Nitecore would have to be crazy not to update the EA4 with similar spacing...and SOON before Zebralight releases the S5310 (well, let's not get into that )


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

I just skimmed the manual and there doesn't seem to be a thermal stepdown after 3 minutes like it's little brother, the EA4.

It's coming out with a neutral as well. Looks to be a solid light. I'll most likely be getting it. It's a shame the button wasn't changed though. Ah well...


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

I dont think Nitecore ever mentiom a stepdown, they just put the big numbers, see the MT series!

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## david57strat (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



Labrador72 said:


> I dont think Nitecore ever mentiom a stepdown, they just put the big numbers, see the MT series!
> 
> Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2



The PDF manual for the Nitecore EA4 mentions stepdown:

"_For user safety and to prevent overheating / failure, the EA4 will automatically switch to high mode after three minutes of use in Turbo Mode_."

I imagine, the same (or similar) holds true with the EA8, but couldn't say for sure. I haven't seen that PDF manual.


----------



## sbbsga (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



david57strat said:


> I haven't seen that PDF manual.




The manual.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

I'm not really a huge 8xAA fan BUT, this light as some pretty impressive numbers for its size. I am a bit skeptical of the 900L for 2 hours but we'll know when the first reports come out.

I should have one of these for testing fairly soon and I'll try to pass along the time frame as soon as they tell me.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



Patriot said:


> I'm not really a huge 8xAA fan BUT, this light as some pretty impressive numbers for its size. I am a bit skeptical of the 900L for 2 hours but we'll know when the first reports come out.
> 
> I should have one of these for testing fairly soon and I'll try to pass along the time frame as soon as they tell me.



Yes, keep us posted! I'm really eager to hear about this light. Still can't find it for sale in the typical spots.


----------



## Dr.444 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Yes, keep us posted! I'm really eager to hear about this light. Still can't find it for sale in the typical spots.



available now at batteryjunction for $99.95 with XML-U2 or XML-T6 :naughty:


----------



## markr6 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

HA! $99 as predicted. Well, I was off by 95 cents


----------



## GordoJones88 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



Dr.444 said:


> available now at batteryjunction for $99.95 with XML-U2 or XML-T6 :naughty:



It is not available. BatteryJunction has it for pre-order. It took them months before they shipped the EA4.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

How many EA4 owners also getting the EA8? 

Off topic, but I wonder if they'll ever do a EA4 v2 with the mode spacing of an EA8? Wouldn't that be awesome?


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



PhatPhil said:


> Updated the list above with some more details. Any corrections or additions please let me know


Nice chart! Am saving this!!


----------



## sbbsga (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



InquisitiveInquirer said:


> How many EA4 owners also getting the EA8?
> 
> Off topic, but I wonder if they'll ever do a EA4 v2 with the mode spacing of an EA8? Wouldn't that be awesome?



I will be getting the EA8 as well. Like others, I also suggested to Nitecore to produce torches that could rival PA40/LD41 and TK41, and have them available in neutral white as well. 

Sure, EA4 v2 would be nice but I will not be buying unless they were intended as gifts.


----------



## holylight (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

if can use 14500 will it be better cause i got some spare 14500


----------



## holylight (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



sbbsga said:


> I will be getting the EA8 as well. Like others, I also suggested to Nitecore to produce torches that could rival PA40/LD41 and TK41, and have them available in neutral white as well.
> 
> Sure, EA4 v2 would be nice but I will not be buying unless they were intended as gifts.



sbbsga now sabah under attack!! your flashlight will be very worth now


----------



## sbbsga (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



holylight said:


> sbbsga now sabah under attack!! your flashlight will be very worth now



Aww man, this is embarrassing. Where are you from by the way?

Anyway, I do hope EA8 will be available soon. I was told that it will be around USD100 too, so BatteryJunction's price is accurate.


----------



## holylight (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



sbbsga said:


> Aww man, this is embarrassing. Where are you from by the way?
> 
> Anyway, I do hope EA8 will be available soon. I was told that it will be around USD100 too, so BatteryJunction's price is accurate.



I hope so. Is a good light.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Hey guys, the EA8 arrived from predatoredc today and it's really nice! The ultra-low mode is outstanding as we'll. It's really the only thing that the EA4 was missing. The throw is pretty astonishing for a AA light as well. I'll get some white wall shots up in a little while.


----------



## PhatPhil (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

It's a lot more compact looking that I thought it would be - body isn't much longer than the EA4 is in total.

If you run it in Turbo for a couple of minutes does it step down?


----------



## Patriot (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



PhatPhil said:


> If you run it in Turbo for a couple of minutes does it step down?




No, step down during the several minutes that I've run it on turbo however, I've only had it in hand for a couple of hours.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

No step down so far after 50 minutes of run-time. It looks like this light was designed to run continuously at turbo. Pretty awesome!


----------



## sbbsga (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



Patriot said:


> No step down so far after 50 minutes of run-time. It looks like this light was designed to run continuously at turbo. Pretty awesome!



Wow, that is good news indeed. Thanks for the swift update!


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Awesome pics patriot! Thanks!
Have you noticed any of the problems the EA4 had? (ie. rattle or the unintended weird "tactical decoy" mode that's accessed from SOS)
Can't wait for your other pics!
BTW, you wouldn't happen to own a TK41 that you'd be able to compare and give us your subjective opinions on would you?


----------



## holylight (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

can the body casing of EA8 be use on the flashlight head of EA4  ?


----------



## romteb (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Patriot has a video on youtube about the E8A, fantasic as usual.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



holylight said:


> can the body casing of EA8 be use on the flashlight head of EA4  ?



Both lights are one machined piece back to the tail cap, so no. 




> *InquisitiveInquirer*
> Have you noticed any of the problems the EA4 had? (ie. rattle or the unintended weird "tactical decoy" mode that's accessed from SOS)
> 
> 
> ...




No weirdness in the EA8 but then I dodged that bullet with the EA4 as well.....lol
I don't own a TK41 but will try to get one for my beamshot video. Chances are 50-50% on that happening.




Thanks Romteb

Yes, I posted a video on it last night.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Outstanding and informative video patriot! :twothumbs 

Too bad it was raining when you did the vid. Would've loved the beamshots, but oh well. I'll be getting one for sure now. Thanks again!


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Awesome review of the *EA8*, Patriot! I see PredatorEDC currently offers only the standard cool white color.
I have the EA4W and am now hooked on the "neutral" tints so will probably wait for the EA8*W* to arrive in stock before I buy. Looking forward to it! Edit: I cannot find where someone mentioned that the Youtube video is titled "E8A" instead of EA8, but...just another reminder.
My only gripe is that I also want the TM26, and the EA8 is removing funds for that light! Every time I see that Quadray, it looks smaller and smaller...


----------



## rayman (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Look like a real nice light especially with the possibility of getting it with a neutral tint, like this option in the latest lights from Nitecore.

rayman


----------



## johnjr (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Looks like the EA8 isn't compatiable with the 14500 batteries and I have quite a few, what a letdown!


----------



## holylight (Mar 10, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Both lights are one machined piece back to the tail cap, so no.
> 
> nice video!! u got the first video for everyone hehee


----------



## Patriot (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



herosemblem said:


> Awesome review of the *EA8*, Patriot! I cannot find where someone mentioned that the Youtube video is titled "E8A" instead of EA8, but...just another reminder.



Ha!!! I'm very glad that you told me because I didn't even realize I had done that. That's what I get for trying to put a video up at 12:30AM...lol

With regards to the EA8W. PredatorEDC ordered them all NW at my request and Nitecore sent CW. Murphy hard at work.




Inquirer, rayman, holylight, thank you guys. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## kj2 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

All ready have the TK41 and SR51, but this one will go on my wish-list


----------



## gilson65 (Mar 12, 2013)

own the tk 41 and ea4 the ea8 is next on the shopping list


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Mar 14, 2013)

With the excellent throw this thing has, i've been wondering if the spill is super dim? Any opinions?


----------



## cmh50 (Mar 15, 2013)

Here's a link for EA8 video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EzyI1g3cnM


----------



## Devildude (Mar 15, 2013)

Well I had to pull the trigger and order a neutral white from Illumination Supply. This should give my TK41's a run for the money.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 15, 2013)

A new EA8 thread had been started for this review link so I thought I'd post it here to keep everything in one place.


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 15, 2013)

Tomorrow my EA8W arrives. Very excited for it and will compare it to my EA4W. I told myself I would hate the 8x AA format, but somehow gave in...
It must be the UI that I love so much.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 16, 2013)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> With the excellent throw this thing has, i've been wondering if the spill is super dim? Any opinions?



No, it's not super dim or even dim. The lux meter reads 6.7 for the EA4 and 6.8 for the EA8. Amazingly similar!


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 17, 2013)

I like the ea8w a lot. Quite heavy, and the head is much larger than I imagined it. Is beautiful to behold. I like that the blue backlight is about 2.3X as bright as the very faint blue backlight on my ea4. The spot of the ea8 is dominant and draws my eyes' attention/focus. The spill is somewhat faint yet even. Due to the reflector design on the ea8, the spill certainly isn't as bright as the spill in many of the xml lights we own. The benefit, though, is the great throw on this light.

I have found that holding the light in the overhand/tactical position is difficult due to the positioning of the button and fat head which is very near the button. The "handshake" method works well with this light, as with the ea4.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 17, 2013)

So I wonder if there'll be a version that uses the XM-L2 U2 1C LED? If not, I'm swayed to the neutral. Just when I saved enough for the EA4W ... may be swayed again if there is an EA4W v2 with the lower low


----------



## Patriot (Mar 17, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> may be swayed again if there is an EA4W v2 with the lower low




I wouldn't hold your breath on that one. Nitecore seems completely against the idea of the EA4 having a low mode which is so silly, it can't actually be based in logic. They told me that they thought it would cut into their market for the EA8. My response to them was, "oh I understand, you've still got thousands of EA4 original versions made that you have to sell."


----------



## Sean02149 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just received mine yesterday - very similar to my EA4, but with the very nice 'super low' mode.

i got curious about the voltage readout being 6 volts, when there are 12 volts worth of battery in there. So I tried running it with 4 batteries- worked great! I'm very curious what this would to the run-times?

Sean




T-roc87 said:


> I was poking around and came upon a link. 900 lumes for 2 hours and 60000cd! Looks like a pretty nice light. Im very tempted to pick one up.
> 
> Heres the link to there product guide. Its a little ways down
> http://www.nitecore.com/UploadFile/Files/download/1-1_NC2013_Catalog_En_web.pdf


----------



## tickled (Mar 17, 2013)

Sean02149 said:


> I just received mine yesterday - very similar to my EA4, but with the very nice 'super low' mode. i got curious about the voltage readout being 6 volts, when there are 12 volts worth of battery in there. So I tried running it with 4 batteries- worked great! I'm very curious what this would to the run-times? Sean


 Four cells in parallel to make two batteries in series so no it's not 12 volts. That's why it will run with 4 cells but with only roughly half the life.


----------



## Verndog (Mar 18, 2013)

Patriot said:


> ...."oh I understand, you've still got thousands of EA4 original versions made that you have to sell."



Proof positive that my original explanation "how are they going to sell all their other lights" is 100% true.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Mar 18, 2013)

tickled said:


> Four cells in parallel to make two batteries in series so no it's not 12 volts. That's why it will run with 4 cells but with only roughly half the life.



Does it matter which of the 4 battery columns you put the 2 sets of AAs in if you are in a pinch and only have 4 AAs available?


----------



## tickled (Mar 18, 2013)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Does it matter which of the 4 battery columns you put the 2 sets of AAs in if you are in a pinch and only have 4 AAs available?


 My first instinct would be to say yes it does matter but I am not sure what the circuit looks like. Also I think I have my parallel and series circuits mixed up in the previous post.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 18, 2013)

tickled said:


> My first instinct would be to say yes it does matter but I am not sure what the circuit looks like. Also I think I have my parallel and series circuits mixed up in the previous post.



I think you have. It would have to be 4 series in a 2 parallel configuration, 4.8V. 4 parallel in 2 series would give you 2.4V but would require a boost circuit.


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 18, 2013)

I checked with my unit and yes it does run on four AA. The positive-end-up cells must be on the left of the negative-end-up cells for it to work. 
I only eyeballed the brightness here in the daylight, but all modes work just fine on four cells, and Max appears maybe 85% as bright. Its tough to say. No matter... in a pinch, yes 4x AA I the ea8 will allow the light to run.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Mar 18, 2013)

herosemblem said:


> I checked with my unit and yes it does run on four AA. The positive-end-up cells must be on the left of the negative-end-up cells for it to work.
> I only eyeballed the brightness here in the daylight, but all modes work just fine on four cells, and Max appears maybe 85% as bright. Its tough to say. No matter... in a pinch, yes 4x AA I the ea8 will allow the light to run.



So the two columns of 2AAs must be adjacent then and not opposite. Visually, would it be like this then?

Looking down the battery tube at four columns:

Correct 
X X
O O

Incorrect
X O
O X


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 18, 2013)

If you are looking down into the battery tube and wish to use the ea8 with four cells, it should be like this: +-
Two positives in a stack. The positive stack is to the left of the negative stack. 

You could literally put the positive stack on the right of the negative stack, except the light will not actually turn on if you do that.


----------



## Devildude (Mar 20, 2013)

I got my EA8W today and it is more compact than the TK41. Good tint and nice throw no rattles.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Mar 20, 2013)

Devildude said:


> I got my EA8W today and it is more compact than the TK41. Good tint and nice throw no rattles.



Both are rated at 60k cd. Having both in your hands, would you say that the throw is equal? BTW, is your tk41 the 800 or 860 lumen one?


----------



## Devildude (Mar 21, 2013)

I have both versions of the TK41, I had to get ready for work right after I posted last night. Will try to get all of them out tonight when I get up for work and see how they stack up.


----------



## gilson65 (Mar 21, 2013)

has anyone heard of problems with switch ballooning like on the ea 4


----------



## Patriot (Mar 21, 2013)

gilson65 said:


> has anyone heard of problems with switch ballooning like on the ea 4




I haven't but I'm pretty sure that was a cell issue and not a fault of the light.


----------



## Devildude (Mar 21, 2013)

Quickly comparing the EA8 to the TK41's reveals that it is equal in the throw area as far as I can see.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Mar 21, 2013)

Devildude said:


> Quickly comparing the EA8 to the TK41's reveals that it is equal in the throw area as far as I can see.



Nice! Thanks for letting us know. I can't wait for my CW Nitecore EA8 to come. I was thinking about getting the neutral, but in the end, i stuck with the CW


----------



## gilson65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Patriot said:


> I haven't but I'm pretty sure that was a cell issue and not a fault of the light.


thanks patriot definitly next on my list now


----------



## Stereodude (Mar 22, 2013)

I got my EA8 CW this week. I am very impressed with the amount of flashlight you get for the money. The beacon mode totally messes with your eyes in pitch black room.


----------



## fatbrad (Mar 23, 2013)

I got my EA8W this week also. It makes my EA4W seem like a flood light. For anything less than 20 yards, the EA4 seems to be more useful, but at 50 yards the tighter beam and 3x peak lux makes it a lot easier to see the details of what I am illuminating. For walking the dogs in town, the EA4 will probably get a lot more duty than the EA8. For checking out what is happening in the woods surrounding the house, I will be grabbing the EA8. 

On a white wall, my EA8 doesn't have as symmetric of a beam as my EA4. The corona has a lobsided flower petal pattern. My EA4 has a more even ring of light. I really only notice it when shining in a flat continuous surface. For almost all outdoor use it is difficult to see even if I look for it. 

I really like both lights. Got mine from Illumination Supply with quick delivery and a good price. Thanks Craig. 

Brad


----------



## dmevis (Mar 23, 2013)

*Prefer the EA4W*

I took my dog and my EA4W and EA8 out for a walk tonight. If I needed to see things 500 yards away, then the EA8 would be great. The beam on the EA8 is quite hot in the center and provides less usable spill than the EA4. 

I do not share the common obsession with "long throw" lights. I wish there were some modern (CREE XM-L U2) lights out there with Orange Peel, lots of spill, and lots of battery life. 

I will be returning the EA8.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Prefer the EA4W*



dmevis said:


> I will be returning the EA8.



I'm sure it's a great light, but I would probably come to the same conclusion if I purchased one.


----------



## Stereodude (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Prefer the EA4W*



dmevis said:


> I do not share the common obsession with "long throw" lights. I wish there were some modern (CREE XM-L U2) lights out there with Orange Peel, lots of spill, and lots of battery life.


Well if you can't find anything that tickles your fancy, you can always roll your own by getting a P60 host and a P60 drop-in. If you still can't find a "off the shelf" drop-in that does what you want, Nailbender makes nice custom order P60 drop-in modules with the XM-L2 (or probably any other LED you could want) in a wide variety of configurations. link There are others making them as well like vinhnguyen54 too.


----------



## bwillard01 (Mar 24, 2013)

fatbrad said:


> Got mine from Illumination Supply with quick delivery and a good price.
> 
> Brad



+1 for Illumination Supply, just got an EA8W there, good price, fast shipping,  use coupon code "Caveman" for approx $15 off.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Prefer the EA4W*



dmevis said:


> I took my dog and my EA4W and EA8 out for a walk tonight. If I needed to see things 500 yards away, then the EA8 would be great. The beam on the EA8 is quite hot in the center and provides less usable spill than the EA4.
> 
> I do not share the common obsession with "long throw" lights. I wish there were some modern (CREE XM-L U2) lights out there with Orange Peel, lots of spill, and lots of battery life.
> 
> I will be returning the EA8.



Welcome new member, there are indeed a lot of opinions here.
However, I find the general consensus to be "obsessed" with floody lights.
Making a small, shallow, orange peel reflector is cheap and easy, lots of lights do that.
There are very few inexpensive compact lights with good throw like the EA4.

I think a lot of people got mixed up with the popularity of how nice the EA4 is
and mistakenly assumed the EA8 would be for them too.
But it's in a different class of light with 60,000 lux, and it's big and heavy.

I recommend the new Eagletac D25LC2 XM-L2 U2 18650 light.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Anyone who already owns the EA8 know for sure that the brightness of each of the levels is maintained even with the use of only 4AAs? Just curious! I'm still waiting for mines in the mail. 
Since the EA8 is pretty much the same brightness (900 compared to 860 lumens) to the EA4, it probably isn't too taxing on the batteries if the EA8 is run with 4AAs, right? Anyone try a runtime test on turbo with only 4AAs?


----------



## MachtSchnell (Mar 28, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> So I wonder if there'll be a version that uses the XM-L2 U2 1C LED? If not, I'm swayed to the neutral. Just when I saved enough for the EA4W ... may be swayed again if there is an EA4W v2 with the lower low



I was about to pull the trigger on the EA8 through Illumination Supply... Then I decided to shoot them an email inquiring about a future exclusive utilizing the XM-L2... received a response that there were no plans as of yet for one.

Although I do have 2 EA4 exclusives... one has a broken lens, and I'm currently awaiting a replacement lens from Nitecore. 
I wonder if an emitter swap from the EA4 to the EA8 would be simple and straightforward? Hmmm...


----------



## lightliker (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



Patriot said:


> No, step down during the several minutes that I've run it on turbo however, I've only had it in hand for a couple of hours.


Hi Patriot, when will there be a sequel of your nice in depth revieuw of the EA8 and EA4 with outdoor beamshots?
my EA4 left Fasttech yesterday and will arrive within a week or 4 weeks, dependingon the awful slow customs here n the netherlands :fail:


----------



## subwoofer (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

For anyone who is interested, I've just posted a review of the EA8 here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?358879-NITECORE-EA8-Caveman-Review-(8-4xAA)

:candle:


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

For those of you who already own the light, when white wall hunting (i know that's not its intended purpose), may i ask how the tint is? No dreaded green or anything else undesirable?


----------



## herosemblem (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



InquisitiveInquirer said:


> For those of you who already own the light, when white wall hunting (i know that's not its intended purpose), may i ask how the tint is? No dreaded green or anything else undesirable?



Correct. I own the EA8*W*​.


----------



## Devildude (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

I also have the EA8W and the tint seems fine. Not as neutral as the EA4W but hey not everything falls your way.


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



Devildude said:


> I also have the EA8W and the tint seems fine. Not as neutral as the EA4W but hey not everything falls your way.




Which way does it lean.. more towards cool or more towards warm?

My EA4w is very neutral to me. I love it.


----------



## herosemblem (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

That's really tough for me to say. My EA8W is more towards warm. 
My EA4W is very neutral, with a hint of warmness. My EA8W is even more warm.
Yet, I wouldn't call either one warm, really. Just more toward the warm spectrum. Take-away message: the tint is fine on the *W*​ model.


----------



## Curious_character (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



InquisitiveInquirer said:


> For those of you who already own the light, when white wall hunting (i know that's not its intended purpose), may i ask how the tint is? No dreaded green or anything else undesirable?


I got a cool white EA8 and it was greenish. It was also defective (no button light indication) so I returned it. Replacement is on its way back -- I'll post info about the tint when I get it.

c_c


----------



## rjdriver (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

I got mine on Monday and I would say it was more cool than warm


----------



## herosemblem (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

You received what, rjdriver?


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

I got my CW EA8 in the mail. The tint is greeeeeen, especially in the low mode. I'm debating on whether i should exchange it (and eat the return s/h overseas, which'll be expensive) or just live with it... What would you guys do?


----------



## melty (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Ordered an EA8W. I just love neutral/warm lights. Limiting my purchases to neutral/warm also keeps my spending down.  It took a while to find a seller in the US, nobody seems to stock the W version. This'll be my first foray into bigger lights with throw... coming from Zebralight sc600w and smaller! I started looking at OSTS TN31mb and DEFT-X and thought perhaps those have _too much_ throw, so I decided to take baby steps... that is if going from ~5 000cd to ~60 000cd can be considered "baby".


----------



## tickled (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*



InquisitiveInquirer said:


> For those of you who already own the light, when white wall hunting (i know that's not its intended purpose), may i ask how the tint is? No dreaded green or anything else undesirable?


 Having had a chance to use the EA8W for a couple of days and compare, when shining at a white ceiling, I have to say the tint looks very similar to the neutral Xeno E03 that I have. Both of these reportedly use 3C binned LED's so that's no surprise. It has a very tight hot spot that looks white surrounded by a yellowish corona. The spill is a bit cooler with a purplish-blue halo out at the edge of the spill, which maybe from the AR coating on the glass?


----------



## Curious_character (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: NEW Nitecore EA8*

Got my replacement EA8 back today (thanks, Battery Junction, for the super fast turnaround!), and the tint is very nice. No hint of green.

c_c


----------



## MachtSchnell (Apr 7, 2013)

So are the standard EA8s warm in tint? (warmer will seem brighter to the eye) 
I purchased the regular rather than the neutral white.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Apr 7, 2013)

MachtSchnell said:


> So are the standard EA8s warm in tint? (warmer will seem brighter to the eye)
> I purchased the regular rather than the neutral white.



Mines is a regular EA8 and it's greenish. :shakehead

Sort of off topic, but since i don't have any way to measure lumens, i thought i'd ask. Say there is a light that uses, say, a cool white xm-l and is supposed to be rated at 100 lumens. 3 different people buy the same light, but due to quality control or just plain tint lottery, the 3 received lights with different tints. One person gets one that is slightly greenish, the other is a nice cool white, and the third has one that is too cool and somewhat purplish. Would the lumens still be @ 100 for all 3 or would it be like this: green < cool < too cool ?


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 8, 2013)

In case if anyone is interested, this is from the beam shot of the neutral white EA8W. Took this using an iPhone 5 as I did not pack my camera along. Surprisingly the iPhone nailed the exposure for this and the color is pretty close to what I see. The actual beam is just slightly warmer than here.







Below is from the Surefire UB3T which was rated at 800 lumens.


----------



## herosemblem (Apr 8, 2013)

pjandyho, excellent picture. The pic approximates what my EA8W is like in person, with the light being slightly "warmer" than what the picture conveys (as you said). 
I'm going from memory here since it isn't dark right now, but I'd say the picture certainly illustrates the dominance of the spot compared to the spill. However, I'd say that in real life, the spill is a bit less intense than the photo. What do you think?


----------



## bon1 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm not sure whether this is the appropriate place to ask this question, but how does the beam of the EA8 compare to that of the Fenix TK41? For what you guys are saying it seems like the spill of the EA8 is too dim compared to its spot for it to be useful, is it so? I'd be interested in a flashlight that has some throw, but not in one that is all throw (my mid-range light is a Fenix LD41).


----------



## Trevtrain (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Prefer the EA4W*



dmevis said:


> I took my dog and my EA4W and EA8 out for a walk tonight. If I needed to see things 500 yards away, then the EA8 would be great. The beam on the EA8 is quite hot in the center and provides less usable spill than the EA4.
> 
> I do not share the common obsession with "long throw" lights. I wish there were some modern (CREE XM-L U2) lights out there with Orange Peel, lots of spill, and lots of battery life.
> 
> I will be returning the EA8.



Maybe a bit late now for you dmevis, but did you know that Nitecore has a diffuser/filter option for this light?
Check out the Nitecore site and look at the 60mm NFD60.

It is true that there is probably more of a bias on this site towards throw and it seems to me that this is the market Nitecore is aiming at with the EA8.

Smart move though to make a clip-on option that would help to cover both markets.

Has anyone actually tried this diffuser option? (Note - I haven't seen Patriot's video review yet - apologies in advance if this question was covered in there)


----------



## fatbrad (Apr 8, 2013)

herosemblem said:


> pjandyho, excellent picture. The pic approximates what my EA8W is like in person, with the light being slightly "warmer" than what the picture conveys (as you said).
> I'm going from memory here since it isn't dark right now, but I'd say the picture certainly illustrates the dominance of the spot compared to the spill. However, I'd say that in real life, the spill is a bit less intense than the photo. What do you think?



I would say that the pic has it about right. I compared the spill of my EA8W with my EA4W and they look the same. With the EA8W held at waist level or lower and almost parallel to the ground, the spot spreads out in a long oval and the spill fills in the foreground just like with the EA4W. However, if you bring the hot spot too close or shine it on something vertical that reflects it back (even a dark tree), the spill area "disappears" as your eyes adjust to the bright light reflecting back at you. In the same carry position, the EA4W will have a more round and larger hot spot, but the fill behaves about the same.


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 8, 2013)

herosemblem said:


> pjandyho, excellent picture. The pic approximates what my EA8W is like in person, with the light being slightly "warmer" than what the picture conveys (as you said).
> I'm going from memory here since it isn't dark right now, but I'd say the picture certainly illustrates the dominance of the spot compared to the spill. However, I'd say that in real life, the spill is a bit less intense than the photo. What do you think?


I think the spill beam looks identical in real life usage.



fatbrad said:


> I would say that the pic has it about right. I compared the spill of my EA8W with my EA4W and they look the same. With the EA8W held at waist level or lower and almost parallel to the ground, the spot spreads out in a long oval and the spill fills in the foreground just like with the EA4W. *However, if you bring the hot spot too close or shine it on something vertical that reflects it back (even a dark tree), the spill area "disappears" as your eyes adjust to the bright light reflecting back at you.* In the same carry position, the EA4W will have a more round and larger hot spot, but the fill behaves about the same.


I think fatbrad could have answered the question in regards to the spill. Thanks Brad for the explanation.

In this case, I chose to project the hot spot out further so that it won't be too intense for the camera to capture. By doing so, I sort of brought down the difference in brightness between hotspot and spill, making it easier for the otherwise limited dynamic range of the camera's sensor to record the image. If I were to shine the beam on say a flat surface (like a wall), the hotspot would be too bright for the camera, and the spill would be too dim. Likewise, our human eyes work in a similar way. If the hotspot is bright, our eyes compensate for it by reducing the iris opening thus making the spill beam seem dimmer. Shining the hotspot further away would reduce the intensity of the hotspot and this time our eyes could then see a brighter side spill.


----------



## weklund (Apr 15, 2013)

Received my EA8 .... "Green" tint .... I don't get it. What is up with Nitecore QC on these lights?

This photo is of the beam tint on level 2 @ 2 feet on white wall.







​


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Apr 15, 2013)

Guys, tint comes from Cree, not Nitecore. Tint shifts at lower drive levels, as well. And it will always look funny if you pick the wrong CCT on your camera.


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Prefer the EA4W*



dmevis said:


> I took my dog and my EA4W and EA8 out for a walk tonight. If I needed to see things 500 yards away, then the EA8 would be great. The beam on the EA8 is quite hot in the center and provides less usable spill than the EA4.
> 
> I do not share the common obsession with "long throw" lights. I wish there were some modern (CREE XM-L U2) lights out there with Orange Peel, lots of spill, and lots of battery life.
> 
> I will be returning the EA8.



I can't understand why you are surprised by this...the EA8 is obviously geared more toward throw. If you didn't bother to pay attention to the reviews or even just the specs (60000 candela is a dead giveaway!), I think that is on you.


----------



## weklund (Apr 15, 2013)

AnAppleSnail said:


> Guys, tint comes from Cree, not Nitecore. Tint shifts at lower drive levels, as well. And it will always look funny if you pick the wrong CCT on your camera.



I own a EA4 CW for comparison. I am a proficient photographer and the color rendition in attached photo is accurate. EA4 holds true to CW "white" tint at all output levels. My EA8 is greenish ... no doubt about it. It is tolerable at high but who runs there lights constantly on high or turbo. The tints in all Nitecore literature for the EA8 are all pure white which I find misleading. I do not blame Cree ... I blame Nitecore quality control. If I purchase a CW light, I want the tint to be white at all levels.
*

Per Nitecore Brochure
*







*


Real Life ... My EA8 Level Two Setting ... 50 Lumens





*​


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Apr 15, 2013)

weklund said:


> I own a EA4 CW for comparison. I am a proficient photographer and the color rendition in attached photo is accurate.
> 
> 
> If I purchase a CW light, I want the tint to be white at all levels.
> ...



It just can't be. That is not how white LEDs perform when driven at constant current. This is one reason I prefer neutral-white LEDs, because the tint-shift seems more subtle to my eyes. I will briefly list the difficulties in claiming what 'white' is, or whether a photo accurately renders color. This is not meant to attack you, but to point out how _difficult_ color comparison is, especially when computer screens are in the way. What gamma is your monitor set to? Mine? Are you on a CRT or an LED screen? LCD? What is your backlight type, and what compression was used to convert light into RGB? RGB into web RGB?

Further, what is 'white' tint? White is non-tinted light, by definition. However, the characteristics of 'white' itself change with brightness. And perception of white is another animal entirely. Other light sources, recent light sources, primary (This light) and secondary (All other light) source intensity also affect your perception of white. A constant-tint LED (PWM control) will appear to change tint as it decreases in output. A constant-current LED has a real tint shift as well.

Cree's tint bins are big enough to drive a truck through. I ordered and received four identical-bin, same-tint Cree cold-white XM-L LEDs. Driven in series (Identical-current) they have very different tints, especially below 100 mA. Not only do they start at a different tint, their tint shift was different. Maybe you got a lemon in one, but could easily have had it the other way around. I have a quite expensive light whose drive circuit is designed to minimize this shift. It uses some current control and high-rate PWM to reduce that effect, but it is still there.

What is the solution? You could try to ignore it. Your eyes adjust to almost any light source. You could buy neutral-white, reasonable-tint LEDs (5A, 5B, 3C, etc). You could wheedle a choice tint bin out of Nitecore. But with Cree's tint bins as they are, the really good ones are snapped up by fixed lighting, and the oddballs put in single-LED use. Like flashlights. The present market structure leads to this situation of notable tint and tint shift. Sorry about that.


----------



## weklund (Apr 15, 2013)

AnAppleSnail said:


> It just can't be. That is not how white LEDs perform when driven at constant current. This is one reason I prefer neutral-white LEDs, because the tint-shift seems more subtle to my eyes. I will briefly list the difficulties in claiming what 'white' is, or whether a photo accurately renders color. This is not meant to attack you, but to point out how _difficult_ color comparison is, especially when computer screens are in the way. What gamma is your monitor set to? Mine? Are you on a CRT or an LED screen? LCD? What is your backlight type, and what compression was used to convert light into RGB? RGB into web RGB?
> 
> Further, what is 'white' tint? White is non-tinted light, by definition. However, the characteristics of 'white' itself change with brightness. And perception of white is another animal entirely. Other light sources, recent light sources, primary (This light) and secondary (All other light) source intensity also affect your perception of white. A constant-tint LED (PWM control) will appear to change tint as it decreases in output. A constant-current LED has a real tint shift as well.
> 
> ...




I respect your opinion. As others have posted with the similar "Greenish" issue. Mine has a green tint despite computer screen setting, white balance, light source ie. incan, flourescent, tungsten etc. It is green. You can defend your opinion all you want ..... My light has a green tint.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Apr 15, 2013)

weklund said:


> I respect your opinion. As others have posted with the similar "Greenish" issue. Mine has a green tint despite computer screen setting, white balance, light source ie. incan, flourescent, tungsten etc. It is green. You can defend your opinion all you want ..... My light has a green tint.



I guess i'm not the only one that got a lemon. Sorry to hear about your green EA8. Talking with the seller, we reached a compromise and i ended up keeping mines even though it's green. Not too happy about it, but it's alright. Curious what you plan on doing with yours?


----------



## tatopus (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## markr6 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fantastic photos as usual, tatopus! And WOW those Eneloop Pro batteries look SOOO much nicer than the ugly US "XX" labeling.


----------



## tatopus (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks, *markr6*!)
It's eneloop for domestic japan market. The usual XX (HR-3UWXA) in cool plastic blisters.


----------



## weklund (Apr 16, 2013)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> I guess i'm not the only one that got a lemon. Sorry to hear about your green EA8. Talking with the seller, we reached a compromise and i ended up keeping mines even though it's green. Not too happy about it, but it's alright. Curious what you plan on doing with yours?



Sorry to hear of your membership in the Green Tint EA8 Club. I sent my EA8 back for refund. I feel sorry for the dealers as they expect to forward lights as advertised to end users. I have owned many an advertised CW light that had a nasty green tint to the beam and just lived with it. Not this time ... I am going to try out a neutral EA8W and wait for a nice white CW version to show up on the Market Place. I did notice that the tint became less of an issue in the high and turbo modes. Low modes were hideous.

I love my EA4 CW.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 16, 2013)

weklund said:


> I respect your opinion. As others have posted with the similar "Greenish" issue. Mine has a green tint despite computer screen setting, white balance, light source ie. incan, flourescent, tungsten etc. It is green. You can defend your opinion all you want ..... My light has a green tint.



Weklund, AppleSnail has some good points but here's the way I see it. Others have been complaining of recent green tints. Small differences in screens are a valid thought but if you look at 5 or 10 different computer screens and it's green on every screen to everyone who views it, then it's sufficiently green to have a complaint. Olight recently went through this and still is, as far as I know. 

You could probably quash any debate by posting 2 or 3 different pictures with other known, good tints, auto WB on. The camera will average it provided there's similar lumen output but that's usually pretty definitive.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Apr 16, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Weklund, AppleSnail has some good points but here's the way I see it. Others have been complaining of recent green tints. Small differences in screens are a valid thought but if you look at 5 or 10 different computer screens and it's green on every screen to everyone who views it, then it's sufficiently green to have a complaint. Olight recently went through this and still is, as far as I know.
> 
> You could probably quash any debate by posting 2 or 3 different pictures with other known, good tints, auto WB on. The camera will average it provided there's similar lumen output but that's usually pretty definitive.



Really though, if the light doesn't please _you_ then it's not good enough. I'm just saying that:

1. Most of the flashlight companies struggle with tint when they sell on brightness bin. Remember FourSevens' S2 bin problems?
2. It's tough to compare greenness over the web.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jul 10, 2013)

*WHAT?*

*The anti-glare coating of the EA8 causes the greenish beam.* 

I have a neutral white version and it is green compared to lights I have that are not A/R coated.

I modified multiple lights with Neutral White and was surprised by the variation in greenishness. I thought it had to do with the binning of the LED's, so I swapped emitters. The green tint stayed with the lights instead of following the emitters. Then I removed the front lens and noticed the big shift in apparent tint. 

The greenish lens I have is on the Jetbeam TC-R3. It has the same purple reflections and greenish appearance of the reflector through the lens that the Nitecore EA8 does, but to a greater degree.

It seems rather foolish to me to send back a light because of the slight greenish hue that occurs when shining the light on a white wall. That's like taking a car back that has heat-rejecting glass.


----------



## Likebright (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: WHAT?*

I got my EA8 a couple of weeks ago and didn't even know it had a green tint till you guys said it did. 
Now looking at it yep it might be a bit green but only shows up in the spill on the lowest power output.
I say the light rocks! Green tint and all. It has a great throw and the spill is quit adequate. I use it with the Enloop RC batteries.
The brightness ranges are just about right. The low is a great addition and something that wasn't on my EA4.


----------



## Timothybil (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WHAT?*

I bought my EA8 during the Thanksgiving/Christmas sales last year, but haven't had a chance to really try it out till tonight. I had gone to the neighboring 'big city' to buy groceries, and knew it would be after dark before I got home. So I threw my EA8 in the coat pocket and took it along. I live in a small Iowa town of about 600 people, so it is easy to find a country road with no artificial lighting in sight. I picked a local state road that has a power line running along it. I parked next to one pole, and was able to see six more poles down along the line. When I got home I fired up Google Earth and measured the distance. 487 meters. I am impressed that it comes that close to the stated throw of 490. I will be the first to admit that it is relatively easy to pick out a 40' wooden power pole at that distance, but almost impossible to see if someone was trying to hide behind it. But the next furthest pole was 400 meters, and I could see it clearly enough that I could have picked up someone standing there. All in all, an impressive performance.
I had originally planned to buy an EAX for the 2000 lumens, but when I compared the two, and saw that the only performance difference was the lumen output, with no difference in throw, the price difference made up my mind. But I am kinda eying that TM06. Oh well, when I win the lottery I'll get one, along with a TK36. Till then, I'm happy with what I've got.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WHAT?*

Dissapointing light, bad throw....many have measured only 34000 cd, instead of 60000 cd.

Buy a Olight M2X UT Javelot, with mine tested at 180000 cd, or go for a other ultrathrower.

I only say, what i have read, and heard, no more....i not own this light.


----------



## hurld (Feb 13, 2015)

My Ea8 has great throw for a AA light, slightly better than my Fenix TK41. The Olight M2X isn't a AA light has a large head and no where near the functions & brightness levels as the EA8. Apple's to Oranges


----------

